# Fun little downspout system renovation job



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a fun little job we are doing.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seattle-Drain-Service/182173475152440

Click on downspout system renovation. It's not done but going pretty fast. Of course I have a dump truck, a toro dingo, an excavator, power wheelbarrows an air knife etc. All doing it. I love it when I can actually use all of our stuff to get something done fast. Would have used the pipe burster but the old concrete tightlines where right up against the foundation and it was just faster to do it not trenchless.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Nice work!*

Like you were never there, you even left the crispy plants :thumbsup: How does that big auger bit do, if you hit hard or rocky soil?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The dingo has a real good hydraulic system so the auger drive just flat out spins. Even in rock it spins but sometimes will not drop lower into the ground. And then we have to break it up with digging bars or jack hammers.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh and the reason this is in the drain cleaning section is because that was the original job we where called for. Jetted out the system and snaked and used the camera. The system improved but not very much. The jetter got stuck in the old rock so don't always think you can jet something into working. Camera was of no real help because the old system had so much mud in it.


----------

